# Model Trains 101: Rerailers...



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I saw that a recent post asked about these. With the holidays upon us, I figured a basic tutorial was in order. 

There are two basic types, the sectional track mounted and the removable ramp. The sectional track mounted type is most familiar, that easily recognizable grade crossing most often found in N and HO scale sectional track..










...it works by simply lifting the flanges of the wheelsets above the rails while guiding them the necessary direction to rerail themselves. By slowly rolling the car or locomotive back and forth--while lightly pushing down on the car---, the wheelsets fall back into place...




























The portable ramp has been my preferred method since I first found them in my teens. Its only drawback is that you do need a straight length of track at least as long as the ramp itself, plus half a car length to make it work its best. You simply place the rolling stock on the ramp, roll it against the sides to straighten out the trucks, then slowly roll it down the ramp, allowing the guides to do their magic. With a little practice and, again, no pushing down on the car with undue pressure, it will roll straight onto the track with ease... 




























Portable ramps are made in both HO and N gauges, mine are made by Rix Products.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I like the ones you can take anywhere.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Heck, I always just put the cars on the portable one and let them go, that is how I thought you were supposed to do it.

Your supposed to hold it?

I have seen one in S too, custom made with the guys name engraved in it.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8923&highlight=rerailer

There is a picture of it somewhere here.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's my rerailer for O-gauge.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bob,
Excellent write up sir!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Never seen that re-railing ramp thingy before. Wouldn't mind getting one, eventually.

-J.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys...figured, with Christmas coming and the numerous newcomers, it was in order.



big ed said:


> Heck, I always just put the cars on the portable one and let them go, that is how I thought you were supposed to do it.
> 
> Your supposed to hold it?


That's OK...I did it that way for years and it worked OK. I found it worked in the 100th percentile when I added a little downward force to the car--like the instructions said.:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Here's my rerailer for O-gauge.


Yes, right along with the blacksmith's forge and hammered hot rivets you O scalers can use...


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

good timing. i actually picked one up a couple of days ago. slugged my 6.50 but my old man and kids will appreciate it


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> That's OK...I did it that way for years and it worked OK. I found it worked in the 100th percentile when I added a little downward force to the car--like the instructions said.:thumbsup:


I got my N scale rerailer with the N I got off my nephew.
I got no instructions.

But I never had a problem I just let them roll down the ramp, the only problem I have is when I misplace it and then have to try and put them on by hand.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

NIMT said:


> Bob,
> Excellent write up sir!:thumbsup::thumbsup:



Hey NIMT.
You have a picture of the nice custom rerailer that you made Reckers?
It was you that made him one right?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> ...the only problem I have is when I misplace it and then have to try and put them on by hand.


Rodger that Houston...got my first pair of bifocals this year..._sigh_...N scale is a tiny booger...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

My arms aren't long enough to match my eye, lately. I picked up one of those ramp rerailers for my HO a year or so ago, and love the thing ... easy to use.

Nice info thread, Shay.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Here's my rerailer for O-gauge.


Hey I have a rerailer just like that. Only mine is all beat up,cracked,cut sliced and diced and havn't been that clean since the day I was born. Pete


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> Hey NIMT.
> You have a picture of the nice custom rerailer that you made Reckers?
> It was you that made him one right?



Hey NIMT.
You have a picture of the nice custom rerailer that you made Reckers?
It was you that made him one right?


----------

